# the depersonalisation unit



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hi everyone,

i am tim from belgium suffering from dp since 7 months now and i got the book overcoming dp by elaine hunter and co.
Does anybody know if there is a treatment center for dp,somewhere you can go to learn how to cope with dp?
i am getting really depressed as well and dont see a way out so all information is welcome!
i ve sent a mail to Daphne Simeon as well for info and also to the kingscollege in london where there is this dp unit/clinic.?

please advice
Thanks


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I almost want to say maybe there's also one in Australia? But all of those would be a commute for you. London would probably be closest. I don't know if they hve like an inpatient unit or not. A DBT program could help, or a therapist who does cbt, dbt, and mindfulness. Mindfulness you can find lots of info on yourself, online, books, cds, etc. If you google ucla and mindulness you can find free downloads

do you know what caused your dp? Or if it's part of some other disorder or from trauma or drugs?


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hi, thanks for your answer.

my dp came on after a holiday where i drank a lot of alcohol during ten days and then two days after it was there when i got up and it gave me a panic attack and it has been there since. now accompanied by a depression(for which i take medication now because i was getting suicidal)
it really changed my life from being a happy spontaneous man into a depressed detached man i still can t believe it myself. i had to stop working i worked abroad and now back in belgium trying to do whatever i can to cope with it and pick up again.
i am already doing the mindfulness course and now looking for the best treatment cbt dbt and off course if there s one available in london that would be great otherwise my psychologist will work with me through the book overcoming depersonalization...but i prefer to work with a specialist...
do you have any ideas or suggestions in the uk? or where are you from?

thanks again for your reply
Tim


----------



## Chris232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Edwin said:


> Hi Timzie,
> 
> There is only one DP Unit in the UK, as you mentioned Kings College London this one is a research department lead by the infamous Dr Mauricio Sierra-Siegert who is probably the worlds leading Specialist in the disorder.
> You will need a referral from a psychiatrist or your GP before you contact them though. Although the actual Unit is not at Kings College it is at muadsley Hospital. Bellow is a link to the Kings College website DP page
> ...


I'd be very interested to hear about any experiences with the unit. Anybody been?


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

Edwin said:


> Hi Timzie,
> 
> There is only one DP Unit in the UK, as you mentioned Kings College London this one is a research department lead by the infamous Dr Mauricio Sierra-Siegert who is probably the worlds leading Specialist in the disorder.
> You will need a referral from a psychiatrist or your GP before you contact them though. Although the actual Unit is not at Kings College it is at muadsley Hospital. Bellow is a link to the Kings College website DP page
> ...


Thanks for your answer!
Are you saying that it is just a resaerch unit or is there also a treatment unit there or what do they do for you overthere?
My dp is accompanied now by a severe depression and I need treatment for it so i am looking for the best options...
My psychologist already send a mail to dr Mauricio for a referral but i am wondering what they do overthere.
I would love to go overthere seen that he is the world s expert he would be able to give me some advice on how to learn to cope with it and get over this depression...ssri s did not work for me i am on fluanxol also in kow dose a anti depressant and in high dosage an anti psychotic, i am on low dose.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Belgium is actually a fabulous place to be with mental health problems I hear. An organization here actually has a celebration about it every year


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

Edwin said:


> Hi timzie,
> 
> It is a research department but at Maudsley Hospital they have an out patients clinic that treats people with DPD, DP/DR. There is no official specialists in treating DP but there are a experienced mental health professionals who are noted for there contributions in treating DP LIKE Dr Sierra. You should not have to travel to far to find someone who can treat you, just try to find a Psychiatrist,Psychologist or a therapist who have experience with DP patients.


Thanks for your answers!
Here in Belgium my psychiatrist says he has experience with DP but says it s a matter of stress and when the stress goes away the DP will also go. I m not stressed but depressed because of the DP with suicidal thoughts so I am seeing him this afternoon to see if I need to be admitted or not. But when I speak to him about CBT he s not very enthousiastic. That s why I am looking abroad, here if you want to be admitted you need to wait four to six weeks...I wrote an e mail to the kingscollege in london but so far no response. I am just looking for the best treatment possible to learn how to live with the DP/DR. I am on Fluanxol something anti psychotic and it helps a bit but I went from 2 to 1 and the suicidal thoughts came so back on 2 now, hope it gets better again.


----------

